# طريقة عمل كريم الفازلين و الفكس



## عبدالملك البعجري (28 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن في صدد عمل مصنع كيماويات " شامبوهات وكريمات "

اريد ان استفسر عن التركيبة الكيميائية لكريم الفازلين والفكس وطريقة تحضيرها ؟؟

لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالملك البعجري (28 يناير 2014)

اكثر من ٣٠ مشاهدة ولا يوجد الرد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
تتم عمليه انتاج الفازلين بواسطه شمع نفطي +زيت الاساس واضافات التبييض ومن بعدها الفلترة وتعتمد درجه اللون على الفلترة ويضاف ايضا" الفحم لاطفاء رائحه الزيت وتعتمد درجه تماسك الفازلين على نوعيه الشمع


----------



## 83moris (15 مارس 2014)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تتم عمليه انتاج الفازلين بواسطه شمع نفطي +زيت الاساس واضافات التبييض ومن بعدها الفلترة وتعتمد درجه اللون على الفلترة ويضاف ايضا" الفحم لاطفاء رائحه الزيت وتعتمد درجه تماسك الفازلين على نوعيه الشمع



ممكن تفاصيل اكتر؟


----------



## حيدر جاسم العراقي (26 أغسطس 2014)

استخدام الشموع البيضاء واضافه زيوت بيضاء اضافه الى معطرات


----------



## سلامة فتحي (31 أغسطس 2014)

اسهل طريقه هو ارجاع الفازلين لمصدره
بمعنى زيت بارافين + شمع البارفين هو تركيب الفازلين بحيث يسخن مقدار من زيت البارفين مع مقدار من شمع البارافين وستحصل على الفازلين
مع مراعاه ان يكون زيت البارافين مائلt للون الابيض وليس الاصفر عديم الرائحة لان الاغلب يحتوي على رائحة الكاز
ويفضل استعمال شمع البارافين القاسي بدل من الطري وذلك حتى يكون الفازلين بلزوجه عالية
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم]منقول من المنتدي​


----------



## 83moris (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ا سلامة فتحي بعد التحية
انا جربت الطريقة دي باكتر من نسبة لكن كلها فشلت
فبرجاء من الاخوة لو حد عنده طريقة يقولنا عليها


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جرب كمية صغيرة 25 جرام شمع و 75 جرام زيت برافين و يتم التسخين في حمام مائي حتى الامتزاج ثم يرفع من على النار و يضاف الرائحة و يترك حتى يبرد


----------



## 83moris (2 سبتمبر 2014)

اوك ها اجرب وارد علي حضرتك


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذ...............ممكن اسم نوعي الشمع والنسب والطريقة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

الناتج مرهم صلب وليس فازلين


----------



## zizoamr36 (6 يناير 2015)

ممكن تكتب الطريقة التي قمت بها بالتفصيل؟


----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (5 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليكم أخي ل:ا توجد لدي أي معلومة ولكن اعطيك فائدة من حديقة النبوه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { استعن بالله ولا تعجزن} وقال أيضا { يدخل الجنة أقوام أفئدتهم كأفئدة الطير} رواه مسلم اي أفئدة رقيقة كأفئدة الطير أي متوكلون على الله مثل الطير تغدو خماصا وتروحا بطانا.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 فبراير 2015)

شركة النور الجزائر قال:


> سلام عليكم أخي ل:ا توجد لدي أي معلومة ولكن اعطيك فائدة من حديقة النبوه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { استعن بالله ولا تعجزن} وقال أيضا { يدخل الجنة أقوام أفئدتهم كأفئدة الطير} رواه مسلم اي أفئدة رقيقة كأفئدة الطير أي متوكلون على الله مثل الطير تغدو خماصا وتروحا بطانا.


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 فبراير 2015)

استخدم شمع الهاردوكس نقاوة عاليه ومهدرج تحصل على نتائج طيبه بعد التبييض


----------



## سلامة فتحي (28 سبتمبر 2015)

الشمع شمع برافين


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

الفازلين الجاهز افضل من المخلوط من الشمع والزيت
والذي يريد تحضير فازلين عليه ان يجرب زيت البرافين مع شمع البرافين ويراعى في ذلك ان يختار الانواع الصافية منهم من الشوائب والروائح
جرب بداية ب 9 جرامات زيت برافين و 1 جرام شمع برافين
ثم زد او انقص من الشمع حتى تحصل على القوام الذي تحب
وراعِ دائما اختيار المواد الخام النقية ومن نفس مصدر المنشأ حتى لا تختلف عليك يوما ما النتائج


----------

